# what caliber of gun should i shot?



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2007)

how well does a .17 hmr work for prairie dogs or a .22 mag


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Very well, out to @150 yards, perhaps a bit further.
Good shooting,
Burl


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2007)

so i wouldnt look like a fool taking a .17 hmr out on my first prairie dog hunt


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

No as long as you bring plenty of ammo. One of my relitives the first time he came out from MN he only brought 200 rds of ammo. We gave him so much greif it was not funny. I think my first words were I only carry 50 rds with me at a time. Then he said that was all he had. I told him that is not enough. He burnt threw 150rds of 22-250 in one hour. Then he only took the shots that were give me shots.

The next year he came with 700 rds of 22-250 and 1,000 of 223. He bought a new gun. That was so funny.

You better be careful you may get hooked bad.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

THe 17 thumps them dog s GOOD!! And i was surprised how well it did in the wind. You read a lot about how the 17 and 20gr bullets drift, but they were OK for me.


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I've killed a bunch in the Tex. panhandle with a 17 HMR out to 200 yds. , provided there is little or no wind. My wife won't use anything else but the 17 HMR and does well out to 150 yds.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

hagfan72 said:


> THe 17 thumps them dog s GOOD!! And i was surprised how well it did in the wind. You read a lot about how the 17 and 20gr bullets drift, but they were OK for me.


Well NoDak wind is around 10-20 mph all the time it seems. Can't imagine a 20gr having much luck in buckin that 20.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

That's true, it isn't the best at buckin' wind, but it sure isn't as bad as some of the gun rags would have you believe. Helps a guy to learn to dope the wind as well.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dealing with the wind with a light bullet is not fun. I went out one time shooting a 40gr HP with my .223 and when we hit the dog town there were 40-45mph gusts. defently had to do a little compensating for the wind that day.


----------



## D.A.B. (Aug 30, 2008)

High guys and gals, this is my first post, This spring My soninlaw and I went over south of Burns for a sage rat shoot (mini P-dogs  ) I took my new 17hmr and a 10/22 22mag I my self went through 11 boxs of 17 HMR's and 10 boxs of 22 mag ammo. I must say it was a blast watching pink mist. I got a few at a little over 300 yds with the 17 (no wind ) had to use a lot of Kentucky elivation at that distance, once I figured out how high to hold I could hit about 60 percent of the shots over 300 yds, NOW 90 % of all shots were 150 YDS or less. the longest killing shot with the 22 mag was around 200 YDS may be 250 and that woud be a stretch.
I wish I could say I did all this off hand but a solid rest was used for them L O N G shots. I wish I had of taken my 22-250 for some serious long range shooting / killing 

The 17 HMR is a fine little rat cartrige hard to miss with it out to 150 YDS or closer.

Oh, and buy the way those shots over 300 YDS were confirmed by the rancher with his range finder and knowing how long his pivit is.

This looks like a fun sight to visit and ezchange thoughts and opinions.

DAB


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

definitely a .17 hmr. :wink:


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

oh ya for sure steelbuck.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Your good with the .17 but i prefer the .223 because of the wind factor in nodak. it gets pretty gusty here and that little thing moves side to side a lot faster than a bigger grained bullet.


----------



## nauticadventure (Nov 7, 2008)

The .17 is undoubtedly an accurate round but I highly recommend the .223. It withstands wind better, has a greater range, packs more punch for larger game like coyotes, and is reloadable. My dad and I have extensive experience shooting prairie dogs here in western Kansas and find that for the money, the .223 is as good as it gets. We reload our own ammo using standard Winchester small rifle primers that set off 27grs. of Winchester 748 pushing a 55gr. Hornady SP or SX bullet. This load is affordable,absolutely rock solid, and consistantly kills dogs at 350 yards in 15-20 mph winds. I know that alot of guys like shooting light, special bullets at super speeds but this is a no B.S. load. The 55gr bullet increases wind resistance substantially and still reaches high velocities (about 3300-3500fps, i dont remember right off.) Here are some other benefits of the .223: it uses about 10grs less powder for each round compared to a 22-250, has less recoil that makes it easier to see the impact (especially important if you dont have a spotter), and you can use military brass that further lessens the cost (you have to reem the primer pocket). 
In all, we shoot anywhere from 5,000 to 10,000 rounds a year out of the Savage Model 112, Remington 700, Winchester 70, and Ruger 77 without any trouble. The .223 is definatley my suggestion. :sniper:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you can use any gun you would like lol some might not work as good as others i would suggest a .223 good all round gun for smaller game


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll swear by my .223. Its a Ruger M77 Stainless/synthetic with a 4.5x14 Nikon Buckmaster sitting on top and has a trigger job done on, giving it about a 3lbs pull. Shooting from a semi stable rest I have hit prarie dogs out in the 350-375yrd range.


----------

